# Nonselective Illiac Angios to place an Angio-Seal



## jtuominen (May 21, 2009)

Hi--

My cath lab recently started using Angio-seal occlusive devices after cardia catheterizations. I noticed that they are trying to charge the patient for the angio-seal (G0269) and for a nonselective illiac/femoral angiogram at time of cardiac cath (G0278), but the diagnosis and intent of the procedure makes no mention of any suspected extremitiy issues. I think that the illac/fem angio is being done to ensure proper placement the angio-seal device. Would anyone bill for both of these? I am inclined to only charge for the angio-seal in these situations when there is no diagnositc reason for the illac/fem angio. Thoughts?


----------



## dhuston (May 21, 2009)

You should not code the angiograms for angio-seal placement.  That's part of closing.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## deeva456 (May 22, 2009)

I agree with Diane, you should not bill for the fem/iliac angio for angio-seal placement. 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## jtuominen (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!


----------

